# Nhandu coloratovillosus setup w/pics



## Dizzle (Nov 14, 2014)

This spider molted recently and has eaten a small cricket. She is a sling I bought a couple months ago. She was out at the mouth of her burrow so I snagged some pics and wanted to know if anyone else on here who has owned this species would comment on the enclosure. It's a pretty basic setup, cork bark with water bottle lid for a water bowl. Several inches of substrate, only a little over an inch between the top of the enclosure and the top level of the sub. Does this setup look ok for this species? Oh and anything else anyone would like to add about owning this species would be awesome as well. Thanks!

Pics:


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 14, 2014)

Your set up looks great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tonypace2009 (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks good and most important your tarantula looks right at home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 14, 2014)

tonypace2009 said:


> Looks good and most important your tarantula looks right at home.


Yeah tell me about it, it seems to enjoy the setup I love the burrow it has crafted. The burrow extends all the way around that left corner too. Doesn't seem to care much for the cork bark but I suppose I will leave it in there anyway just in-case.


----------



## tonypace2009 (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't see any piles of substrate from its excavation do you clean out the excess excavated substrate ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 14, 2014)

No I don't clean it out really. She would dump much of it in her water bowl so I just kind dumped it out when she would do so and refill her bowl. I just remove bolus and exhumed molts (her's is still in her burrow hanging out with her).

Edit: Actually I think most of it she put on top of and around the cork bark that she doesn't really use, which is why it appears so buried.


----------



## tonypace2009 (Nov 14, 2014)

It just looks so neet and level. Wish my Pulchripes were that neet. They leave a huge mound of substrate everywhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd add a few pieces of plastic plant (Zoo Med), for color and variety.  I'd also keep the substrate a little moister.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 14, 2014)

I actually miss this spider when mine was small, Mine wont burrow anymore it must rely on its devastating hairs as defense.

You could make substrate a bit little wetter so it can drink in its burrow .
Silk plants are OK, but I prefer that Sphagnum moss stuff to put on the floor so my T's feel comfy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 14, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I'd add a few pieces of plastic plant (Zoo Med), for color and variety.  I'd also keep the substrate a little moister.


Gotcha, I think that is kind of where my thinking was heading with making this thread. I may order some silk plants from http://www.jamiestarantulas.com/default.asp so I'll have some extra, that should be ok right?
And I will moisten the sub some more, I was definitely wondering about that. 
Thanks for the advice Poec54! Good stuff and greatly appreciated.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 14, 2014)

Dizzle said:


> Gotcha, I think that is kind of where my thinking was heading with making this thread. I may order some silk plants from http://www.jamiestarantulas.com/default.asp so I'll have some extra, that should be ok right?
> And I will moisten the sub some more, I was definitely wondering about that.
> Thanks for the advice Poec54! Good stuff and greatly appreciated.


Most South American terrestrials (and all Asian terrestrials) prefer moist, not soggy, substrate.  Being from wet climates (to varying degrees) they're used to living with plants, and it gives the cages a nice look.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 15, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Most South American terrestrials (and all Asian terrestrials) prefer moist, not soggy, substrate.  Being from wet climates (to varying degrees) they're used to living with plants, and it gives the cages a nice look.


 How do Lasiodora's prefer cage?? Same way as chilobrachys?


----------



## Medusa (Nov 15, 2014)

Dizzle said:


> ?..I may order some silk plants from http://www.jamiestarantulas.com/default.asp so I'll have some extra, that should be ok right?


Not to rob Jamie from a future sale, you can get silk plants from Petco/PetSmart, Wal-Mart, Michael's, etc. Just be sure to wash them thoroughly to remove any dye, chemicals, etc. before using.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Nov 15, 2014)

Medusa said:


> Not to rob Jamie from a future sale, you can get silk plants from Petco/PetSmart, Wal-Mart, Michael's, etc. Just be sure to wash them thoroughly to remove any dye, chemicals, etc. before using.


Also the plant she gives is small and much smaller then what you can pick uo at dollar store.. sef regret buying mine from jamie tbh but mine wasnt all ment for 1" slings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 15, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> How do Lasiodora's prefer cage?? Same way as Chilobrachys?


That's how I keep mine.  Chilobrachys will do more spinning though.


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 15, 2014)

Medusa said:


> Not to rob Jamie from a future sale, you can get silk plants from Petco/PetSmart, Wal-Mart, Michael's, etc. Just be sure to wash them thoroughly to remove any dye, chemicals, etc. before using.


Good point, thanks,  I think there was a few other things I want to pick up from Jamie's site but noted. Thanks for the replies everyone, helpful as always. I'll make some changes and throw up some more pics.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 15, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> That's how I keep mine.  Chilobrachys will do more spinning though.


 Yeah I don't think my bigger LP likes peat moss, I might add a lot of top soil or remove half the Peat. This peat wont hold in moisture.


----------



## Dizzle (Dec 4, 2014)

Switched up the enclosure last weekend, made the sub moist and added a little fake plan. Hide is the same piece of cork bark and water bottle lid as water bowl. Just took some pictures, here's a couple. Let me know if it looks too moist/dry. Btw, rehousing went swell, he was quicker than I anticipated but no worries at all everything went very smoothly, he is just a little more jumpy then say...my B. albopilosum. Used the ol' catch cup and tweezer routine. Little guy began burrowing immediately and seems to really like to new and improved substrate. Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

